# Barking at Men with long hair only?



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm not sure this is the right place - Yogi will be 9 months old on the 1st of June. I think he's fear barking but I've had three instances where Yogi has barked when meeting men who have long hair. pony tails. I don't know anyone who has long hair who is male so how do I train him to stop barking at what he may perceive as a threat? Thanks in advance for any ideas. 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Post 8:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-behavior/431289-new-dog-very-challenging.html

Has a link to 'Who Pets my Puppy or Dog" that's what I would do and did do with my "People" Aggressive GSD. He turned out just fine! 

It shows the dog "you" are in control and "you" determine his interaction or not with others. He sees people like furniture they are of no concern. He learns what normal human/dog (if you ignore them also)
looks like.

I'll train my next Boxer the same way...oppsite problem with those guys, "Everyone' is a good time to Boxers!:blush:


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

i have no clue what to tell you. i can say that my older dog barks at any guy with long hair that approaches the car. it's always a bum asking for change. my wife and i will give each other the oh great face as he's approaching. the older dog must pick up on it 'cause she barks at every person that we feel undesirable on instinct. maybe everytime you come across a long haired guy it's you that's letting the dog unintentionally know to get this guy outta here just by your body language.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Maybe he doesnt like ugly chicks and thinks that's what they are.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

scarfish said:


> i have no clue what to tell you. i can say that my older dog barks at any guy with long hair that approaches the car. it's always a bum asking for change. my wife and i will give each other the oh great face as he's approaching. the older dog must pick up on it 'cause she barks at every person that we feel undesirable on instinct. maybe everytime you come across a long haired guy it's you that's letting the dog unintentionally know to get this guy outta here just by your body language.


That is possible. I probably have given off body language of being uncomfortable around some of the people. 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Msmaria said:


> Maybe he doesnt like ugly chicks and thinks that's what they are.


 *laughing*

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

My old male had a thing with men with curly brown hair. It was the hair too, they could put on a hat and he was fine, take the hat off and a demon suddenly appeared in his mind. Never figured it out.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

brembo said:


> My old male had a thing with men with curly brown hair. It was the hair too, they could put on a hat and he was fine, take the hat off and a demon suddenly appeared in his mind. Never figured it out.


Weird. So maybe he'll have this his whole life then.

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

I saw this post yesterday, I guess you will not be inviting me to your holiday dinner as I am long haired and a male... lol 

But all animals with four paws love me..


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

sehrgutcsg said:


> I saw this post yesterday, I guess you will not be inviting me to your holiday dinner as I am long haired and a male... lol
> 
> But all animals with four paws love me..


I wish I did know someone. :/ 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Too many people wonder about the why instead of just stopping the undesirable behavior.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Baillif said:


> Too many people wonder about the why instead of just stopping the undesirable behavior.


Maybe I should put an ad in the newspaper. "GSD owner seeks several longhaired men to train dog to stop barking at ponytailed strangers." Better yet, Bailiff, can you buy a wig and just come over?

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

Baillif said:


> Too many people wonder about the why instead of just stopping the undesirable behavior.


Baillif, is correct. When walking, if my dog barks in an unnecessary manner at a baby, puppy, dog or something, we stop there, I make her sit, I grab her mouth on the nose gently and say, No, "not a problem." 

Were making progress, slow at nearly 5 months.

If your dog barks at a picture of "Fabio," consider reholming as he set's the example/standard we all try to follow.... lol .. Just making a joke, :wub:


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

brembo said:


> My old male had a thing with men with curly brown hair. It was the hair too, they could put on a hat and he was fine, take the hat off and a demon suddenly appeared in his mind. Never figured it out.


It's a conditioned response. Any behavior that has been conditioned can be deconditioned through punishment.


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

Funny... I brought home roses on the 16th. and a balloon for my wife. Bella barked, because she never saw a balloon on a string before.

Also, today's walk was a disaster, Bella and Nelson together on a walk with my wife. Bella wanted Nelson. I had to stop and correct her, pulling when she heals very well alone. I then handed Bella to my wife and all of a sudden, a good heal, better then with me, so maybe Bella wanted my wife to protect and not, Nelson, but it was an eye opener, none the less, my wife out-handled me today with the puppy... Yeah !!


----------

